# Big Joshy's , why not



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Fished Erie from a pier Sat. Got there around dusk. There were about 100 guys and every last one of them were throwing cranks. I commenced to toss my 3.25 Big Joshy and the fish catching began... I think I was catching them prior to them moving up into the shallows although they were biting in the top 5 foot of the water column. I caught 6 in about 90 minutes, very respectable size, no monsters (up to 27") but very respectable. They were absolutely inhaling them. As it got later the cranks started to produce and the Joshy not so much.
Next week I will return armed with some bigger Joshy's on lighter jigs. I would like to see if I can go toe to toe with the crank tossers. (I'll bring some tuned HJ's just in case).
I put this in the Central Ohio forum as this seemed more relevant to folks down here. What an awesome cool weather bait.
Thanks Josh!


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

They really shine in cold weather, though cold is relative of course. As a smallmouth angler I will increasingly reach for them when water temps dip below 60. When other swims stiffen up in 40 degree water, Joshua swims still maintain their signature shimmy. The J5 model is great for it can be rigged weed less. Still struggling with how to rig the smaller sizes so they don't roll over and snag on underwater obstructions. Tried slider head jigs but that cost me too many hook ups.


----------



## fool4fish (Mar 21, 2014)

Very cool move on the joshy n i agree its more relevant down here. I was wanting to head up to huron myself this weekend but opted out due to in town plans.. i usually night troll out of a boat but started experimenting with the shore cast because my primary partners work schedule make it nearly impossible for us two to get up with decent weather so if your looking for anybody to go up with fri night thru sunday night ley me know got a few good spots n a few good pals who go. Way to get after em


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya thats awesome,thanks for shareing. I have never pier fished erie. But always wondered why you never herd of big swims an big ole zoom or kalin grubs pulling fish. Especially early on before the feed fest why your waiting on darkness. 
Whats the average depth of water you casting to on a typical erie pier? 
Plan on trying any j5's in the future? 
I wanted to make a couple trips this year but wont be able to. 
But i do have a box ready if i do ever make the trip. Other then the normal f18,hj14,an big smithwicks ive included 1/4-1/2 oz red eyes an traps,1/4-1/2 ozvibes,3.25-j5 joshys. A few shallow reefrunners. An some stealhead spoons just in case. 
Congrats on a nice haul of fish!


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

I've been pulling in some nice fall bass with the small Joshy's. I use the suggested snap and don't seem to have a problem with them turning over (hook down) when swimming. I'm also using the included ball head jig.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words. I know some of you local central Ohio saugeye fishermen could probably show a lot of the Great Lakes pier fishermen a whole new world of ways to get the eyes going, and maybe vice verse also. 
I have a buddy that went up to Lake Superior and having no idea what he was doing showed the local pier guys how the swims would get the steelhead and coho going when the standby little Cleo’s got nothing. Always good to try new things in new situations. Still waiting for someone to start perfecting drop shoting methods for night eyes.......


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Just ordered the J5's. If they're here in time I'll give em a shot this weekend..... I was casting into 13'ish, give or take a foot or two. The fish were hammering them shortly after it hit the water.


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

My brother is an occasional fisherman who never caught large bass in the southern Ohio ponds he fishes. I sent him a pack of Joshy's and changed his life. His first cast on a point covered by a willow tree (background in pic) nearly removed rod from his hand it struck so hard. It's probably the first time this bass ever saw a Joshy bait.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Big Joshy said:


> Thanks for the kind words. I know some of you local central Ohio saugeye fishermen could probably show a lot of the Great Lakes pier fishermen a whole new world of ways to get the eyes going, and maybe vice verse also.
> I have a buddy that went up to Lake Superior and having no idea what he was doing showed the local pier guys how the swims would get the steelhead and coho going when the standby little Cleo’s got nothing. Always good to try new things in new situations. Still waiting for someone to start perfecting drop shoting methods for night eyes.......


Ive drop shotted some joshys with sucess. Not nite eyes bit alum smallies. 
Veritical off some deeper docks with some rocks around the dock posts. Was a fun bite. 
Will for sure be trying this fall/winter!


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

I'd agree on the Alum bass biting more than Saugeyes. Last week Tuesday I caught a few mix of Saugeyes and bass (mostly bass). I was out this past Saturday the same spots and I could not catch anything except bass. Still had a great time but somehow I was a bass magnet using 3.25 Joshy's slow reeling bottom, caught 13 total hitting three different spots (about 30 minutes each spot). Smallest was 15 and biggest was just slightly over 18, nice football sizes and the bigger ones producing from three to four jumps on retrieves. Again, I am not a bass person but I know it was fun (especially with a 5lb line).


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice fish!
Wow I know you know what your doing but why the 5 lb line?

This 28” channel gave my 20lb braid all it could handle last night. Can’t imagine 5lb line after dark.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Big Joshy said:


> Nice fish!
> Wow I know you know what your doing but why the 5 lb line?
> 
> This 28” channel gave my 20lb braid all it could handle last night. Can’t imagine 5lb line after dark.
> View attachment 248648


I like the challenge sometimes, not always but for a couple more weeks (maybe longer) I will continue with 5lbs. With heavy line and gear, I've seen the fish reeled in quickly. While it is always enjoyable, I find it challenging and more enjoyable using lighter gear (sometimes I'll admit frustrating too). With lighter line I continue trying to learn patience while reeling in a catch (including drag adjustments). It has costs me some lures though (learning experience), as the line snaps if reeling in hard without proper drag setting. Again, it's something I am trying to learn regarding light gear catching bigger fish...always very fun plus time consuming.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I should try these. That blue diamond chartreuse looks like a good colour


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

IMO. Light line fishing is fine when conditions warrant it but should be avoided when not required.
The longer you fight a fish, the greater amount of lactic acid build up in it's system which reduces the odds of survival. Light line fishing is fine when conditions warrant it but should be avoided when not required.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Using light line... if you have never done it, try backreeling. For years I just tightened down the drag and backreeled. It works great and adds another element making it a tad more challenging. (watch your knuckles if you hook a musky though...)


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great night of fishing it sounds like. the eyes love them. had another guy say he was on reef snapping them last week tearing the eyes up on boat. lol. if you have any J5 Big Joshy I would suggest trying them as well.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

What Shortdrift said. Used to use nothing but 6lb.test on almost all my rods and it took RENETTING 2 nice saugeyes that were turned loose to make me change. This was in a 2 week period. They swam away but within maybe 15-20 minutes both were sort of rolling on the surface.
Still use 4 and 6 lb.test on my ultra light rods but most everything else has either 10 or 14 lb.test on it. Still can't horse the bigger ones in butt the odds are better for them if I turn them back loose. Just my .02 cents worth.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

I hear ya guys. I make sure to reel these guys as fast as possible but at the same time not trying to jerk them out of the water or rip their lips. I have seen on occasion people reeling fish in hard using heavy line/gear, sometimes the fish skipping on top of the water and/or with ripped lip. Or pulling fish hard and smacks hard on the banks or deck of a boat. Think majority of fish mortality can be blamed on improper handling; not so much as gear. I do try my best to make sure I am not exhausting the fish either; I am not taking up long running minutes plus if it was big enough I am sure the fish will snap my line long before it got exhausted.

In addition, I have felt my success jumped up a slight percentage using lighter line (still using a fast action ML rod) during certain conditions/locations. It may just be a preference I am trying to learn including patience and drag control. But at the same time I "think" I feel more with lighter line as it cuts through the water/wind and feeling the bottom (vegetation). I normally run a 8 - 10lb test line, on prior years been using anywhere from 8 - 15lbs when targeting non-PanFish. But watching some seasoned guys through the years, realized sometimes they are using the lightest line possible and sometimes they were the ones with the most catches. Again, I continue to learn and in parallel try my best to practice fish management. I do appreciate the feedback and insight.

Well, in an effort as not trying to hijack this thread I will stop. I will add that last night I didn't find the Saugeyes but the bass keep biting. I was out at three spots with Bronze(Mike). I caught this one over 17in using the same method of dragging a 3.25 Solar Flare Joshy on the bottom with the occasional twitch. I did hook into a bigger fish pulling my reel fast, but it spit out my lure just as fast that I didn't know what it was (I was just glad I got my J5 back). TightLines.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

^that was a solid fish, Rey. Looked thicker on the tape measure than that pic would suggest. A fun multi species night (crappie, LMB) despite not finding the eyes.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Rey, is that one of those micro leather men? bout inch long?


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Awesome Job on the Big Joshy - Gottagofish. - I am hoping o hit some this weekend as well.


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

reyangelo said:


> I hear ya guys. I make sure to reel these guys as fast as possible but at the same time not trying to jerk them out of the water or rip their lips. I have seen on occasion people reeling fish in hard using heavy line/gear, sometimes the fish skipping on top of the water and/or with ripped lip. Or pulling fish hard and smacks hard on the banks or deck of a boat. Think majority of fish mortality can be blamed on improper handling; not so much as gear. I do try my best to make sure I am not exhausting the fish either; I am not taking up long running minutes plus if it was big enough I am sure the fish will snap my line long before it got exhausted.
> 
> In addition, I have felt my success jumped up a slight percentage using lighter line (still using a fast action ML rod) during certain conditions/locations. It may just be a preference I am trying to learn including patience and drag control. But at the same time I "think" I feel more with lighter line as it cuts through the water/wind and feeling the bottom (vegetation). I normally run a 8 - 10lb test line, on prior years been using anywhere from 8 - 15lbs when targeting non-PanFish. But watching some seasoned guys through the years, realized sometimes they are using the lightest line possible and sometimes they were the ones with the most catches. Again, I continue to learn and in parallel try my best to practice fish management. I do appreciate the feedback and insight.
> 
> Well, in an effort as not trying to hijack this thread I will stop. I will add that last night I didn't find the Saugeyes but the bass keep biting. I was out at three spots with Bronze(Mike). I caught this one over 17in using the same method of dragging a 3.25 Solar Flare Joshy on the bottom with the occasional twitch. I did hook into a bigger fish pulling my reel fast, but it spit out my lure just as fast that I didn't know what it was (I was just glad I got my J5 back). TightLines.


I compromise and use 4 or 6lb braid as my main line to feel better ticks and then tie on 10 to 14lb as a leader to prevent brakes....i have never broke off on the 6lb fireline but have on occasion broke off on the 10 to 14lb fluro.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

fishwhacker said:


> I compromise and use 4 or 6lb braid as my main line to feel better ticks and then tie on 10 to 14lb as a leader to prevent brakes....i have never broke off on the 6lb fireline but have on occasion broke off on the 10 to 14lb fluro.


Maybe a dumb question but isn't braid all the same re: sensitivity? The sensitivity comes from its lack of stretch so wouldn't 6 lb be just as stretch resistant as 20 or 30 lb?


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

Good point....honesty have no clue my reel recommends 6lb so thats what i string


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

The thinner the braid the less drag in the water and a side wind bows the line less, so thinnner braid is more sensitive. When the fish hit a more straight line you feel it quicker. The more bow in a line the more energy from the bite goes into straightening out the bend in the line rather then transmitting down the line to the rod. The sensitivity difference between 10 and 20lb is usually significant and even more noticeable when fishing deep, casting far or when it’s windy.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Big Joshy said:


> The thinner the braid the less drag in the water and a side wind bows the line less, so thinnner braid is more sensitive. When the fish hit a more straight line you feel it quicker. The more bow in a line the more energy from the bite goes into straightening out the bend in the line rather then transmitting down the line to the rod. The sensitivity difference between 10 and 20lb is usually significant and even more noticeable when fishing deep, casting far or when it’s windy.


Well now I know. Thanks for the explanation, professor Josh. Have only ever thrown 10 and 15 lb and on an extra fast rod the law of diminishing returns would suggest minimal delta between the two; at least I couldn't feel it. Your explanation sounds logical, however. Maybe my next spool will be sub-8 lb. thanks again


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

I went out last night to three spots hitting areas that had an incline transition (deep to shalllow), winds were moderate and water slightly stained. Each location I started with my usual 3.25 Joshy's slow reeling using different colors, but no luck. I swapped to some suspending lures and nothing. I decided to swap back to Joshy's grabbing my alternate colors (these are ones I use after trying my go-to colors). In this case I put on a 3.25 Pink Slush with a 1/8 White Jighead. I continued with the slow reel with the occasional quick pause to let it drop. Sure enough started catching fish, seemed almost all my hits came off while the lure was dropping (during the quick pause - barely a second pause). Caught a mixed bag of bass and Saugeyes, some inhaling my lure. Will be at it tonight again. TightLines


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I did well with lemon Joshy yesterday late afternoon. Largest at 21.5", caught 5 total, with 2 smallest released


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

We crushed flounder on j5s in Florida


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Rey,, Pink Slush should "NEVER" ever be an alternate color to be throwing. Silver or white jig heads are both good but give a pink jig head a try once in awhile. Had to make room in one of my swimbait boxes because his orange ones are catching eyes also. 

6 yesterday late afternoon as the clouds started closing in. All shorts and still swimming. Spillway I was fishing is still on the low side. This rain thats coming should help get things going there. Orange 2.75,, 1/16 oz. orange jig head. Some folks sure get ticked when you turn the short ones back.


----------

